# Little Creatures Bright Ale



## hazz20 (7/10/08)

Hey all, just wondering if anyone out there has a decent k&k recipe for a little creatures bright ale? Tried a few ideas with cascade and saaz hops, along with a bit of wheat malt and LDME, so far no good, any help would be awesome.
Cheers,

Hazz


----------



## buttersd70 (7/10/08)

Tonys LCBA is apparantly the ducks nuts, but its all grain.....it wouldnt be _too _hard to convert to extract. But k&k is stretching the friendship......
If you're willing to up to an extract, I'm glad to convert and translate the AG for you.


----------



## hazz20 (7/10/08)

Hey butters, I was supposed to type in or extract but obviously had too many of the ale in question. That would be great if you've got something up your sleeve.

Hazz


----------



## buttersd70 (7/10/08)

hazz20 said:


> Hey butters, I was supposed to type in or extract but obviously had too many of the ale in question. That would be great if you've got something up your sleeve.
> 
> Hazz



no worries, mate. I'll have a look at Tonys recipe (which I must admit, I haven't had. But I can taste it just from reading it, if you know what I mean) and will change it over to an extract for you. Give me a wee bit o' time.


----------



## buttersd70 (7/10/08)

OK hazz, 
heres my best effort on conversion. Basically, just so you know, I've taken the recipe and entered it as an all grain, then taken the percentages of the carapils and wheat, and kept them (but changed the carapils for steep instead of mash), the pils and vienna, just converted to ldme in the same ratio....
hopping I'll leave to you, but you will need to chang slightly due to different processes being followed for extract (ie partial boil instead of reducing boil)

so it is as follows.


LDME 3kg (88.5%)
carapils steeped 65C/20mins 500g (5.7%)
dry wheat extract 160g (5.7%)

23L og 1046

boil: never thought to even ask the size of your brewpot!so, calculate off of the hopping in the original recipe, just scaling the values for your BG and volume, so that you hit the required 26 IBU. (note that tonys volume is, I think 50L. so you would have to scale the hops accordingly....if you have any probs with this, let me know (pref tomorrow, when I'm sober) and I'm happy to help. But let me know the max size you can boil, and the AA of your hops, (if you have them, or when you get them) otherwise its just speculation, anyway.

original recipe is here

I suppose my next job is to write an article about how to do an AG/extract conversion, cos I notice there isn't one on here.........  

Edit....the more I look at tony's recipe, the more I like it......might have to do this one (AG) myself. And I don't even (usually) like american styles. mmmm


----------



## tazman1967 (8/10/08)

I done the AG last w/end....Hydro samples are yummy..Bottle day Sunday....as Mr Blackboard says.....Hurry Up !
Kudos Tony...awesome recipe.


----------



## buttersd70 (8/10/08)

tazman1967 said:


> I done the AG last w/end....Hydro samples are yummy..Bottle day Sunday....as Mr Blackboard says.....Hurry Up !
> Kudos Tony...awesome recipe.



Tazman, you bugger.....
I was brewing all morning today!!! doing a double batch!! and now you're _forcing _me to brew tommorrow as well. (thats my excuse, and I'm sticking to it) Well, if you're twisting my arm......... :lol:


----------



## kevo (8/10/08)

Yes, AG to extract article please!

last time you asked for a wee bit of time you only needed forty minutes, so I'm happy to wait a wee bit of time again.

Kev


----------



## buttersd70 (8/10/08)

OK, I'll do one.....I actually have one already written by someone else that I got off of some site or other, which isn't too bad, but I'll actually re write it. It's not that any of the info is actually wrong, it's just a little unclear in parts.

It will take a bit of time, and more than 40 minutes  , probably a couple of days at least. I'll put it in as an article, and will start a thread when I do to let you all know.


----------



## reviled (8/10/08)

buttersd70 said:


> OK, I'll do one.....I actually have one already written by someone else that I got off of some site or other, which isn't too bad, but I'll actually re write it. It's not that any of the info is actually wrong, it's just a little unclear in parts.
> 
> It will take a bit of time, and more than 40 minutes  , probably a couple of days at least. I'll put it in as an article, and will start a thread when I do to let you all know.



Come on butters, 40 mins and counting


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (8/10/08)

Hey there Butters. Im up for that article. It sounds great.

No pressure of course.......... tick tick tick tick................  
ATOMT


----------



## datman510 (8/10/08)

tazman1967 said:


> I done the AG last w/end....Hydro samples are yummy..Bottle day Sunday....as Mr Blackboard says.....Hurry Up !
> Kudos Tony...awesome recipe.



lol....me too and tried my hydro today too and it was nice as


----------



## hazz20 (8/10/08)

hello again butters, 
Trying to use an excel hop calculator thing with not much success. I've got my hands on an 8 litre pot which I hope will do. I'm guessing I'll use saaz and cascade which I haven't got yet, but as you said just speculating. Just trying to figure out how to use this spreadsheet so I can adjust figures, may need a little help...
Thanks again!

Hazz


----------



## Tony (8/10/08)

I have converted this to an extract recipe for a lot of brewers and all love it.

If your using extract...... you wont really need the carapils or wheat. They are there to add body and texture to the beer made with Pilsner malt. Extract will be fuller bodied than a cool mashed pale beer so leave it out. It over complicates the whole process of extract brewing. This should be a simple easy fun process. It should be an introduction into the finer points of brewing. The power you have over the finnished product. An eye opener into the advantages of using un hopped extract and fresh hops.

In any learning process its best to change one thng at a time! That way you lean the effect the change had on the process. Go from cans and a KG to extract and hops. When you have that down pat start steeping some caramalt, crystal, chocolate, roast...... whatever, to make styles like english bitter, porter, stout, irish red, APA.......... you name it.

Then you go to a partial mash, then there is no saving you and it will all be history!

Now to the recipe (that was all a leader into the recipe)

LC Bright Ale Clone

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 3.30
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.52
Anticipated EBC: 7.2
Anticipated IBU: 25.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 45 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.9 3.00 kg. Coopers LME - Light Australia 1.038 7
9.1 0.30 kg. Corn Sugar Generic 1.046 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
12.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 6.80 9.4 45 min.
12.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 8.2 45 min.
10.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 6.80 4.2 15 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 3.7 15 min.
18.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 6.80 0.0 0 min.
18.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05


I have based this around 2 x 1.5kg cans of liquid unhopped light malt extract, and some dextrose to lighten the extract and make up the gravity.

Method:

Disolve one of the cans of extract in 14 liters of water in a large pot around the 18 to 20 liter mark. bring to the boil and add the hops as per recipe. Boil it so its rolling but not frothing. you want more that a simmer but less than a big frothing roll that boils over. USe your own judgement on this.

After the 45 min and addition of the flame out hops (0 min) remove from heat and disolve the second can of extract and the Destrose and crash chill in the laundry tub/bath tub by submersing the pot in cold water. Replace the water when it heats up.

Pour it into the fermenter, straining out the hops through a hop sock (ross) or something similar.

Top up with cold water in the fermenter, pitch yeast and keep below 20 deg.

The rest is up to you!

hope this helps a bit

Cheers


----------



## Tony (8/10/08)

2 small additions to my post.

Promash or beersmith costs $20 or so. dont be tight arses

and a 18 to 20 liter pot is under $40 at Big W. I think the warehouse has them too. many better quality ones on line...... a good quality large por will not go wasted in your future brewing persuits!

cheers

Edit: and if you let me know the %AA rating of your cascade and B-Saaz i will check its all good for the recipe in promash.


----------



## BjornJ (4/5/09)

Tony,
does it matter what kind of LME I use, can I use 2 x Morgans LME cans?

Also, do I have to buy a large pot to be able to boil 20+ liters of water/wort or can I boil say 5 liters of water for an hour with the hops and a can of the LME and then fill up the fermenter with the second can of LME and water to 23 liters?

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## BjornJ (4/5/09)

Sorry, forgot to ask:

1: Can I skip the corn sugar to get a lower alcohol or does it have another function as well?

2: Not adding any wheat malt, only LME?


It sounds too easy to be true! 
Really looking forward to trying this if I can make a LCBA style of beer just with two cans of LME and some hops, that's brilliant.



thanks again,
Bjorn


----------



## Bremmario (16/6/09)

Has anyone pulled this off? My happiness levels would go up about 35% if I could brew a decent LCBA clone.

I don't really understand much of this post, too many acronyms and abbreviations.

I must admit, I'm a newbie, just using concentrates at the moment with a mix of Dex/LDME.


----------



## MacGuyver (16/6/09)

I made one of these about 3 weeks ago, followed the same hop schedule and basic ingredients as Tony's recipe but added in some dry wheat malt and partially mashed some vienna grain. 

Only bottled it last weekend but gave it a taste and it was pretty good, but I can't comment on how close it was to the real McCoy just yet.


----------



## BjornJ (17/6/09)

I ended up making my own little version of Tony's recipie, scaled it down to 10 liters (I only have a 20 liter pot).
I added some crystal grains and played around with the hops but tried to keep it in the same kind of spirit.

A $20 pot from BigW and 2 kg of grain + some hops was all I needed to try and it was really fun.
Maybe try this rather than the kit version?
My thinking was that this way I end up with only 10 liters in the fermenter if it doesn't work out the first time!
But after 2 weeks in the fermenter I siphoned it into my cube over the weekend it looks like beer and smelled like beer, so I think it will be drinkable either way


----------



## Neill (2/7/09)

sorry to drag up an old thread but tony, if you read this - is it a good idea to add some crystal to this recipe? i'm making your extract version ^^^^ and have got some crystal to steep, wondering if it's going to improve the beer at all? i plan on following your hop schedule to the letter, have some nice fresh B-saaz and cascade in the fridge.

cheers!


----------



## Bomber1975 (13/11/10)

I have been eyeing off this brew for near on a year now. I am now just waiting for the B-Saaz to get into my local brew shop (should be here this week) I am only new to the game so how much difference will it make to the beer if I put in 500g of dextrose as opposed to the 300g Tony has put in? This is just me being lazy as I have a 500g bag will the beer taste much different or will it just up the alcohol volume??


----------



## argon (13/11/10)

If it were meni'd only use the 300g... Cause the balanced seems right. Just keep the extra 200 for next time. If you did add the while 500g you'd be upping the abv and the beer would appear dryer on the palate. Not too bad a thing for the style. But again just use te left overs for next time.


----------



## Neill (13/11/10)

Just as a heads-up, this needs a lot more hops to resemble LCBA. I made versions of this recipe about 5 times before i got it right. If you like it full of flavour, use this schedule:

10g of each at 45 min
20g of each at 15 min
20g of each at 10 min
20g of each at 5 min
dry hop the other 10g of each

as you can see it's based around 2x80g packs of hops. adjust your first addition a bit (depending on your boil size) to achieve roughly 30-35 IBU.


----------



## Bomber1975 (14/11/10)

Cheers Argon and Neil I shouldn't be so lazy. I am heading off for four weeks but as soon as I get back I am going to have a crack and let you know how it all goes. I will up the hops as I do like my beers hoppy


----------



## bignath (14/11/10)

Any of the variations for Tony's recipe seem good. I am drinking one right now actually. I think it's based on his original recipe. It is pretty much my "house ale" around here at the moment. Just been experimenting with no chill, but apart from that, pretty stock standard.

A fantastic brew indeed (as the recipe database ratings suggest).

Brew it man, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## DigitalGiraffe (18/11/10)

I asked my LHBS if they had a recipe and this is what they gave me out of their little black book. It's nothing like Tony's and I'm sure it doesn't taste anywhere near as good but this has done the job for me. The second batch I bottled a few weeks ago had the hops upped to ~20g of each.

*Ingredients*
1x Morgans Golden Saaz Pilsener kit. 
1kg Half nʼ Half Plus: 45% Dextrose, 45% Light Malt, 10% Corn Syrup. 
15grams Cascade Hops.
15grams Saaz Hops. 
150grams Wheat malt.
150grams Vienna malt. 
150grams Cara malt

*Method *
1. Crackallyourgrains.
2. Bring 3-4litres of water to a rolling boil.
3. Add all of your cracked grain and 15grams of Cascade hops. 
4. Maintain rolling boil for 50minutes. 
5. After 50 minutes add 15grams of Saaz hops. 
6. Maintain rolling boil for another 10minutes. 
7. Add 10litres of cold water to fermenter. 
8. Strain your boiled mix into the 10litres of cold water. 
9. Add tin of Morgans Golden Saaz Pilsener. 
10. Add bag off Half nʼ Half Plus. 
11.Stir until everything is dissolved. 
12.Fill to 23 litres with cold water. 
13. Add yeast when temperature is 24degrees.

If anyone has an opinion on this or some suggestions on how it can be improved I'd gladly take them on board.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## keifer33 (18/11/10)

If im reading what I think im reading is that the grains should be boiled for 1hr...this is a big no no and detrimental.

Bring around 2-3 litres to around 60-70C. Then add the grain and maintain the temp for around 60 minutes. This can be done by wrapping the pot in a few towels to insulate it. You can do it for a shorter time but some of the grains need to be mashed to extract the sugars which is 60+ minutes. If you do it for less it wont affect it but will extract a small amount of flavor and not any fermentable sugars, this wont matter as you are adding fermentables.

Once that's all over strain the grain out and bring the remaining liquid to the boil and continue with the instructions as above. Only other thing I could suggest is placing the pot into a sink of water to cool it rather than add it all to the fermenter to cool.


----------



## DigitalGiraffe (18/11/10)

keifer33 said:


> If im reading what I think im reading is that the grains should be boiled for 1hr...this is a big no no and detrimental.



That's what I thought when given the recipe and it goes against everything I have read on here and in books. Since I don't really know enough to do anything different I gave it a shot and it turned out pretty good for basically a kit beer.

Thanks for the tip I'll give that a go next time!


----------



## bignath (18/11/10)

Just a couple of things, 

Also wouldn't boil the grains. I would also use 60-70 degree water.

What yeast does that tin come with? I was under the impression that it's a true lager yeast?????

If so, i wouldn't be fermenting it at 24 that's for sure. Half of that and your closer to correct temp. Most people will ferment lagers at anything from 10 to 14 degrees. Low and slow.....
Having said that, if it's not a lager yeast supplied, then try 18 to 20 degrees. Either way, keep the temperature as constant as possible.

happy to be corrected on this but i would have thought that cascade would be out of place in a pilsner. The saaz is spot on, it's the classic choice for pilsner beers (czech pilsner in particular). 
Cascade is right at home in a nice hoppy ale, but i don't think i would like it in a subtle pilsner type beer.

If you are not brewing to style then go for it. It will make beer, and probably quite nice beer, but if you are going to style i would try some of the tips that keiffer and i have recommended.

Cheers,

Nath


----------



## DigitalGiraffe (18/11/10)

Big Nath said:


> Just a couple of things,
> 
> Also wouldn't boil the grains. I would also use 60-70 degree water.
> 
> ...



Yep pretty sure it comes with a true lager yeast. I pitch it when its at 24degrees then I let it go down to about 14-16 (average temp in my kitchen) Some days it does creep up to 18.

I have just bottled a batch using saflager S-23 so hopefully that will help it do something?

Anyway it looks like I have plenty of room to tweak and refine this recipe and get the method all dialed. 

Appreciate the input and advice.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## kelbygreen (18/11/10)

s-23 is real lager yeast pitch at around 18c and bring temps down to 10-12c and ferment for 2-3 weeks, crush chill at close to 0c as you can get for 4 weeks then bottle. you will have the clearest cleanest beer you ever seen from home brewing. Its alot of time but lager is ment to be lagered (stored at near freezing for long periods)

EDIT: the recipe you got is actually a partial and the grains need to be mashed which is like 65c for 60 mins. would def not recommend to boil the grains as anything over 70c releases unwanted tannins


----------



## DigitalGiraffe (18/11/10)

kelbygreen said:


> s-23 is real lager yeast pitch at around 18c and bring temps down to 10-12c and ferment for 2-3 weeks, crush chill at close to 0c as you can get for 4 weeks then bottle. you will have the clearest cleanest beer you ever seen from home brewing. Its alot of time but lager is ment to be lagered (stored at near freezing for long periods)
> 
> EDIT: the recipe you got is actually a partial and the grains need to be mashed which is like 65c for 60 mins. would def not recommend to boil the grains as anything over 70c releases unwanted tannins



Looks like my LHBS isn't an overly valuable source of information hah! 

I didn't mean to hijack this thread, I just wanted to add the LCBA recipe I was given as it seemed rather simple. But one question what is crush chill? 

Thanks again,

Paul


----------



## hirns (18/11/10)

DigitalGiraffe said:


> Looks like my LHBS isn't an overly valuable source of information hah!
> 
> I didn't mean to hijack this thread, I just wanted to add the LCBA recipe I was given as it seemed rather simple. But one question what is crush chill?
> 
> ...




A typo! Kelbygreen meant crash chill, which is the quick chilling of the beer down to near freezing to help drop yeast and sediment and lager the beer.

Cheers


Hirns


----------



## keifer33 (18/11/10)

The saaz hops might be the 'b' aka motueka which is the bright ale hop and my fav hop around atm.


----------



## Bubba (19/11/10)

hazz20 said:


> Hey all, just wondering if anyone out there has a decent k&k recipe for a little creatures bright ale? Tried a few ideas with cascade and saaz hops, along with a bit of wheat malt and LDME, so far no good, any help would be awesome.
> Cheers,
> 
> Hazz



I havent tried this one but is on my recipe list and I know guys that have and they say it is very nice.

Black Rock East India Pale Ale Kit
Black Rock Light LME 1.5k
Wheat DME 150g
Crushed Carapils grain 250g
15g Saaz finishing hops tea bag
15g Amarillo hops
US-05

3l boil
Steep Carapils for 20mins and strain into pot with wheat DME 150g and boil for 20mins
1minute before flame out add Saaz bag and Amarillo
Flame out and rest for 15mins
Strain into fermenter with kit and LME, transfer Saaz finishing hops bag to fermenter as well.
Top to 21l
US-05
18degrees

Let me know what you think?


----------



## scottc1178 (15/4/11)

Hi guys,

I am very new to this, still learning all the lingo, so please excuse my asking stupid questions.

about 48 hrs ago I put down 2 x 23 litre batches of Tony's extract method (although used different brands of Malt Extract, and slightly different hops due to lack of availability at my local store) and I also increased the hops as per neill's suggestion. 

used 2 x 15L stainless steel pots as they were the largest i could source ($15 each from Kmart... bargain!!)... so the volume of water in my initial boil was less than Tony suggests, but once it was in the fermenter I topped it up to the suggested 23L, I dont know if this will harm it.

my hydrometer readings were 1.049 and 1.052 when i put them into the fermenters. does this seem too high?

one of the fermenters was bubbling within the first 24hrs but the other still isnt (perhaps a leak, i guess i can tell whether it is fermenting by taking progressive hydrometer readings).

and given the initial readings, does anyone know roughly what the final gravity reading should be when it is ready to bottle?

I can't wait to drink this (if it works... fingers crossed)... LCBA is by far my favorite aussie beer at the moment.


cheers


----------



## thegasherrulz (15/4/11)

Hydro readings are ok


scottc1178 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am very new to this, still learning all the lingo, so please excuse my asking stupid questions.
> 
> ...



Hydro readings are ok, maybe a little low, but will be fine. I'd leave it 10-14 days before bottling. final reading, bit of a guess 1010ish


----------



## going down a hill (22/4/11)

I am going to put down a Little Creatures Bright Ale clone sometime this long weekend and was wondering if anyone can see any major flaws with the recipe.

1 can of Coopers light malt extract
1kg of ldm
150g of amber grain
300g of dex
Nottingham yeast

The B Saaz is 8.6 AA and the Cascade is 6.8AA 
B Saaz	10g 45 Mins
Cascade	10g 45 Mins
B Saaz	20g 15 Mins
Cascade	20g 15 Mins
B Saaz	20g 10 Mins
Cascade	20g 10 Mins
B Saaz	20g 5 Mins
Cascade	20g 5 Mins
B Saaz	10g 0 Mins
Cascade	10g 0 Mins

I am hoping to hit the 35IBU I have got the hops dialled into Ian's spreadsheet and I am taking into account the Hop Concentration Factor. Both 0mins will be at flame out and will let it steep for 10mins before taking out to crash cool into ice bath.

My two major issues that I have are that I only have Nottingham yeast instead of US05 and that I'm subbing 1 can of Coopers light malt extract for a kg of ldm. 

Any thoughts are welcome.
Cheers


----------



## bullfrog (22/4/11)

I've found that Nottingham can subdue hop flavours a touch, which may not be too bad if you're dialling the recipe up to 35ibu; perhaps a touch closer to the original.

I've done Tony's AG recipe a couple of times now without upping the hop quantities and I didn't think it needed more added. That all being said, you'll probably end up with a higher FG than I have, considering you're using extract, so a few more ibu's would help balance that out.

That all being said, it'll turn out a killer brew. Perhaps consider doing two batches of it at once, because believe me, you'll be surprised at how quickly you'll run out of this drop once you crack your first bottle. My first keg of it lasted about 9 days from it first being kegged (and that's only over two sessions with a mate.)


----------



## going down a hill (27/4/11)

bullfrog said:


> I've found that Nottingham can subdue hop flavours a touch, which may not be too bad if you're dialling the recipe up to 35ibu; perhaps a touch closer to the original.
> 
> I've done Tony's AG recipe a couple of times now without upping the hop quantities and I didn't think it needed more added. That all being said, you'll probably end up with a higher FG than I have, considering you're using extract, so a few more ibu's would help balance that out.
> 
> That all being said, it'll turn out a killer brew. Perhaps consider doing two batches of it at once, because believe me, you'll be surprised at how quickly you'll run out of this drop once you crack your first bottle. My first keg of it lasted about 9 days from it first being kegged (and that's only over two sessions with a mate.)



You're spot on about the Nottingham with the hops, it has been on the ferment for 24 hours now and the krausen has a sludgy green top to it. It tasted good, maybe a touch too bitter, that's the problem with home brewing, it changes so much from pre ferment to post ferment that the experiment can kill you waiting. 


If it comes out too bitter I think I would ditch either the 20 or 10 min additions or halve both of them. 

Cheers.


----------



## scottc1178 (8/5/11)

I bottled this brew (Tony's extract recipe) just under 2 weeks ago, and just cracked one to have a sneak preview.

even at this early stage I can say it was a screaming success. awesome brew!! I'll be doing this one again soon!!!

cheers to Tony and all others who contributed to this thread.

it's going to be very difficult to let these sit and mature in the cupboard.

might just have a second one now to make sure the first one wasn't a fluke....


----------



## going down a hill (23/5/11)

I lasted two weeks before trying one just a minute ago. God damn, it's by far the best brew I have made so far. Really close to the original and not too bitter at all, I think I'll have to do a side by side on this one. This is definitely going to be made again.


----------



## jimmythehuman (27/7/12)

Tony said:


> LC Bright Ale Clone
> 
> A ProMash Recipe Report
> 
> ...



Have many people actually used this recipe and gotton a good result? I am about to try it today, but i have some amarillo and citra and galaxy left over...are any of these likely to work ok in this brew? Citra for bitterness has worked well in a few others i have done.

Any other tips or improvements to get a big flavour...eg should i leave all of the hops in the wort and into the fermenter or strain them out first?


----------



## scottc1178 (29/7/12)

JimmyTheHuman said:


> Have many people actually used this recipe and gotton a good result? I am about to try it today, but i have some amarillo and citra and galaxy left over...are any of these likely to work ok in this brew? Citra for bitterness has worked well in a few others i have done.
> 
> Any other tips or improvements to get a big flavour...eg should i leave all of the hops in the wort and into the fermenter or strain them out first?




yeah, i have had great results with this brew, stuck pretty much to the original recipe, although a couple of times have used a combination of amarilo and simcoe hops instead of the b-saaz due to unavailability.... this works pretty well too.
also i think in the past i've done 2kg lager malt and 1 kg wheat malt (again due to availability)


but I'm putting another one on now as we speak (original recipe), cos my mates drained my keg of it the other night.... very good brew indeed.


----------



## jimmythehuman (30/7/12)

Only brewed yesterday but i was amazed how good it tasted already...in the end i only added a about 5g of cascade and 7 or so of citra that i had left...not enough to really change it.

I tipped all of those hops into the fermenter. I dont cold crash or anything, just siphon through a hop sock or something to get all the organic material that doesnt settle out, or does cold crashing even help with the organic stuff in the brew?


----------



## Tony (30/7/12)

Yeah... when you crash chill it. everything kind of stops and settles to the bottom. yeast, hops break and all.


----------



## DylanB (20/1/15)

Has anyone made this at Brew By You or a You Brew It?
Id love to make it by my local BOP dont offer it.


----------



## BrosysBrews (20/1/15)

Maybe try and find an all grain recipe and send it to them and see if they can do it for you?


----------

